

Ask HN: Please review my startup: flashissue.com - eranation

We launched FlashIssue, a web app for curating newsletters quickly using existing web content about two months ago and got great reviews from users, but we would like to help convert more users to the point of sending the newsletter through us (or the mailchimp integration)<p>We would also like to hear any comments or suggestions on our Chrome web clipper extension that integrates with the app (link to it in the app)<p>The app is before a professional design iteration (we are aware it doesn't look pretty), but we would like to improve usability as much as possible when we brief the design agency.<p>Appreciate your comments
======
laesvirta
I like the concept and the editor - it looks very smooth and easy to use,
however, your landing page doesn't really convey the greatness of the app!

Some of the issues I had with it: \- the first screenful of the landing page
doesn't tell me anything. Only at the very bottom of the page you get to what
flashissue is actually all about - the editor. The "Super simple" box that you
use to describe the tool or the workflow doesn't really doesn't really help me
to get the concept, of course a video would be great, but if you don't have
it, maybe you could do a better job at illustrating how "fetching" and
"creating" is done. Since I didn't get the first two screenfuls (help picture
& super simple), I'm not really going to get the "we work with these guys
either). So rearranging the messaging could help a lot.

\- could you consider allowing visitors to use the editor without logging in?
And require them to log in only after they're getting ready to publish the
newsletter. This could help you to show the ease of use.

\- Some of the tutorial boxes in the editor went off the bottom of my screen
(13" mac book pro with chrome)

\- The web clipper doesn't really stand out, I had a hard time finding it.
Once I installed it, you threw me on a new page recommending me to restart my
browser and sign-up (I was already signed up). I know you're still early, but
I would have liked to be able to choose the element I want to clip from the
page instead of just clipping the whole page.

I hope this helps!

~~~
eranation
This is really great feedback, thanks, will update once we have something new
to show as remedy of all the above. Thanks again, this is very helpful.

------
reiz
I like the page. It looks simple but professional. Don't care so much about
the design. Of course it shouldn't be ugly and hurt my eye. But on the other
site you don't have to win a UX contest with your page.

I like the approach to fetch content from a website or a blog and create a
Newsletter out of it. Most time I create a blog post and the same content I
send out as a newsletter.

2 points I don't like. First of all, there is the pricing? Is it really for
free? How do you make money? And the second point. There is the registration
form? I saw that I can login via FB and Google. That's cool. But sometimes I
want to sign up with my corporate identity. Login with FB and google should
always be optional. But beside that it should be possible to sign up with
username, email and password.

I hope my feedback is helpful.

~~~
eranation
Thank you so much for the feedback, Yes we intend to have a pricing soon, we
are still trying to improve our experience and conversion rates before we do
:)

I am glad you mentioned it (login), we started working on it and will put this
as a higher priority. I think this is one of the big barriers indeed for
corporate users.

again, thank you so much

